# Found Pigeon- Needs Home



## Lisa_angel (Aug 14, 2014)

I have had this sweetie for two days. It was in my backyard, came to our door. I tracked down the owner from its band( apparently used for racing) he will not contact me back. It is such a sweet bird. I am in North Georgia.


----------



## NYCRacer (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently lost a pigeon that I purchased. Please if you can verify first band initials. I will give you the last four numbers of the bird I lost 4243. Thanks, Lui


----------



## Guy DP (Aug 31, 2014)

*Ohio*

Hi, my name is Guy and I live in Ashtabula, Ohio. He looks like a very nice bird. What do you think the shipping cost would be from you to 44004? How is he doing in the cage you have him in?


----------

